# Remember When: A Memorial to Tom



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

_My first Betta Fish, Tom, died nearly a week ago. Gone but never forgotten

*Please play this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZOxAK1hfbY

*_I told Tom everything. From drama from school, to my dance recital. I loved him and words can't describe how much I do.

I love you.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I liked the song.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I sense you care him a little bit more than the others.
S.I.P. Tom. May you eat as much as you can in the waters of the rainbow bridge... <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Tom. RIP Tom.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss..S~I~P Tom..you will be missed..Under the Rainbow Bridge~


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

RIP tom he had a very beautiful shade of blue and I think I see some purple if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, thank you everyone  Tom is happy under the rainbow bridge, I'm sure


----------

